# What does that mean (the colored lines)?



## fender0107401 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't find them in the man page (I run 8.2 Release).


```
[color="Red"]-TFILE
-Tfd_mask
-Tfd_set
-Tlinker_sym_tT
-Tu_char
-Tu_int
-Tu_long
-Tu_short
-TTAILQ_HEAD
-TTAILQ_ENTRY
-TLIST_HEAD
-TLIST_ENTRY
-TSTAILQ_HEAD
-TSTAILQ_ENTRY
-TSLIST_HEAD
-TSLIST_ENTRY[/color]
-bad
-bap
-nbbb
-nbc
-br
-nbs
-c41
-cd41
-cdb
-ce
-ci4
-cli0
-d0
-di8
-ndj
-ei
-nfc1
-nfcb
-i8
-ip8
-l79
-lc77
-ldi0
-nlp
-npcs
-psl
-sc
-nsob
-ta
-nv
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

In what context?


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am sorry, I forgot this:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/share/examples/indent/indent.pro?revision=206176&view=markup


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 18, 2011)

see indent(1)


```
-Ttypename      Adds typename to the list of type keywords.  Names accuâ€
                     mulate: -T can be specified more than once.  You need to
                     specify all the typenames that appear in your program
                     that are defined by typedef - nothing will be harmed if
                     you miss a few, but the program will not be formatted as
                     nicely as it should.  This sounds like a painful thing to
                     have to do, but it is really a symptom of a problem in C:
                     typedef causes a syntactic change in the language and
                     indent cannot find all instances of typedef.
```

So with -T you list C data type names


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 19, 2011)

I got it and I will read the man page carefully in the future.


----------

